
Can anyone do better than Deepmind's wavenet? contact us - tonymrey
We want to if anyone here has been working on text to speech technology, and who might have an idea on how to improve or do better than google&#x27;s current wavenet. Cheers
Heck you might want to join us. lol
======
Cypher
I want to join you!

